# cost to build a menage



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (7 December 2009)

My friend who was looking for land has maybe found some.
How much should she be budgeting to build a 25 X 60m menage with a good quality surface?
Any rough ideas would be great!


----------



## canteron (7 December 2009)

At least 20K.  My experiences with menages show that you get what you pay for and cutting corners often ends up being an expensive mistake.  Even doing it yourself doesn't end up saving that much money and you run the risk of a rather too steep learning curve.

It always seems so much money .... until you see the work and material necessary to construct them.

One saving you can make though is if you can 'loose' the soil dug up levelling the ground for the menage - carting it away is a time consuming and expensive job.  So for example use the soil to level any uneven areas!


----------



## lizziebell (7 December 2009)

This will vary alot depending on her specifications, and how much work she wants to do herself, or whether she wants seperate ground contractors, or one contractor to do the whole lot. 

I'm in the process of having a 20x40m arena (just got planning), and for the same specifications for one contractor to do everything, I had quotes from £18k all the way to £45k.


----------



## NellieElle (7 December 2009)

depends on number of drains needed etc, but 20x40 cost 20K


----------



## Booboos (7 December 2009)

We did a DIY 20x60 for just under 10,000, five years ago, BUT we did all the hard work ourselves apart from driving the very large digger that levelled the ground and that was 3 people working for two weeks (then we took a break for a week because we were all dead!) and then finished it off in another week. It was very hard physical work, but it was worth it as we cut back so much on the cost of labour we could still afford a decent sand surface (it also hasn't flooded in the last 5 years so we did something right!).

Top tips for saving money:
- choose your site carefully so that lorries have good access for bringing materials in
- phone up all your local quarries to see who has the best price for hardcore
- shop around for the membrane as well
- talk again to your local quarries about sand. Some of them supply the major equestrian supplies and would be happy to sell direct to you if you contact them directly. Being closer will reduce the transport costs as well.


----------



## horselib (7 December 2009)

Had a menage built this year 40 x20 it cost just a tiny bit under 20K .It was built by a professional company. I agree with other posts you get what you pay for and the drainage and groundwork needs to be done really well .Lots of rain in the last weeks but the menage is perfect no water lying and riding beautifully .
I don't want to 'teach my granny to suck eggs' but you will need planning permission and ours took 2 and a half years much negociation an several applications and an appeal to get there.
It is well worth the time effort and cost as this time of year with British weather it is bliss to have a nice arena to ride in.


----------



## flowerlady (7 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My friend who was looking for land has maybe found some.
How much should she be budgeting to build a 25 X 60m menage with a good quality surface?
Any rough ideas would be great! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tell your friend to check with the council as ours informed us 4 years ago that it would put an extra £1500 per annun on our rates 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  So we didn't bother).


----------



## miller (7 December 2009)

£13k 4 years ago for post and railed 20 x 50 silica sand/rubber

No difference to our rates as is classed as personal use only

Definitely get what you pay for


----------



## loz9 (7 December 2009)

we are buildin a 25x45 at the mo (DIY as we were quoted minimum of £22k for contractors) &amp; reckon it will total £11-12k with a cushionfibre surface (not allowed rubber due to toxic run off), but we hav put in additional drainage to the recommended amounts as its quite a wet area that it is been built on. Around £7-8k of the cost has been on the drainage (inc limestone), hire of the diggers, £1.5k on fencing/kickboards/gates, rest on surface &amp; membrances. Luckily we had expert advise on tap as a friend is a retired land contactor (ie drainage, leveling) &amp; he also drove the digger for us &amp; leveled the land &amp; limestone layer! Definately helped with the costs! Cant wait for it to be finished now!


----------



## Kalees_mum (7 December 2009)

My yard owner put in his own 20x40 outdoor school sand/rubber mix surface and that cost 10,000. He did everything himself with no help and had it done within a week!


----------



## millitiger (7 December 2009)

depends very, very much on the type of soil, how level the land is, how well it drains and what the access is.

(can you tell my dad builds maneges for a living???)

our 20x40m manege with sand and rubber, kickboards and 5ft 3 rail post and rail cost £12k in materials and machinery hire.

we were on heavy clay and had to dig quite deep at one end to get it level


----------

